# Wow...



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Some of you may have already seen this on other kayaking forums, but I thought I would throw it up on here too:










Yes, that is a kayak. 

Yesterday, Pedro Oliva shattered the record for the largest waterfall run in a kayak with a 127-foot free fall on Brazil's Rio Sacre. The Brazilian boater is part of the World Record Attempt Expedition, a group of five paddlers traveling around Mato Grossos and Goias, Brazil. The crew flew to the region with the goal of paddling the tallest waterfalls ever kayaked. Oliva accomplished that feat yesterday after locals led the crew to 127-foot-tall Salto Belo, or Beautiful Falls. Recent rainfall had brought the Amazon tributary up to a safely runnable level. In theory, the high volume of water, roughly 5000 cubic feet per second, broke the surface tension and helped ease the impact for Oliva. His team clocked him free falling for 2.9 seconds at speeds estimated at 70-miles per hour. 



"From my point of view, Pedro has shattered all preconceived notions of what is possible in a kayak,"pro kayaker Ben Stookesberry said. 


Oliva upped the ante of the 108-foot record that Tyler Bradt set in 2007 when he ran Canada's Alexandra Falls. The World Record Attempt Expedition still has three more days in Brazil to find another big drop. With an international subset of Team Jackson Kayak that includes all star kayakers Jesse Coombs (USA), Rafael Ortiz (MEX), Chris Korbulic (USA), Ben Stookesberry(USA) and, of course, the Brazilian Pedro Oliva, there is a real chance the record could be set again.



Photo compliments of a frame grab from Stookesberry. For video footage, check out the film "At Your Own Risk" to be released in April.
--Kyle Dickman


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I bet he has the papers to prove he is crazier than a dog in a hubcap factory too.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

jhmorgan said:


> "From my point of view, Pedro has shattered all preconceived notions of what is possible in a kayak,"pro kayaker Ben Stookesberry said.


From my point of view, I'm glad Pedro did not shatter all preconceived notions of how many bones are possible to break in a kayak. JK!

Congratulations, Pedro! I've finally found someone crazier than me.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

<_pre-verbal inane response_

@ 2.9 seconds free-fall, there must be time to cast for "wolf-fish"? 

Slkunk


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Im guessing he wasn't in a sit-on-top kind of yak, especcially with the little molded leg divider/nut cruncher when you drop 130ft, piece you see on some yaks


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

That is insane he has got some big you know what. No way would i try that


----------

